# Ngủ trưa như thế nào để tốt cho sức khỏe?



## Ngo Viet An Khang (18/3/19)

Bài viết này mình muốn chia sẻ đến các bạn rằng: giấc ngủ trưa ngắn thực sự rất có lợi cho sức khỏe của chúng ta, đặc biệt đối với những người lao động trí óc, bởi nó giúp tái tạo năng lượng để buổi chiều làm việc năng động và hiệu quả hơn. Cùng Thegioinem.com xem qua bài viết Ngủ Trưa Như Thế Nào Để Tốt Cho Sức Khỏe? 

Theo  các chuyên gia nghiên cứu cho thấy: một giấc ngủ ngắn trong ngày có rất nhiều tác dụng tích cực đối với cơ thể. Ngủ trưa giúp tinh thần bạn được thư giản, tăng cường sức khỏe hệ tim mạch. Bên cạnh đó, Nó còn làm tăng khả năng kiểm soát công việc tốt hơn. Để có một giấc ngủ trưa hoàn hảo, bạn cũng cần lưu ý những điều sau nhé:

*Chỉ cần ngủ ngắn khoảng 15-30 phút mỗi ngày*
Một giấc ngủ trưa với thời lượng vừa phải sẽ giúp tinh thần bạn được thoải mái, tăng khả năng tập trung và làm việc hiệu quả hơn. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn ngủ trưa quá dài sẽ là cho cơ thể rơi vào tình trạng ngủ sâu, khiến cơ thể mệt mỏi, uể oải sau khi ngủ dậy. Quan trọng hơn hết là một giấc ngủ quá nhiều vào buổi trưa sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ chính của bạn, khi đếm đến bạn sẽ trằn trọc và khó chìm vào giấc ngủ.






Một giấc ngủ ngắn vào buổi trưa sẽ giúp bạn tỉnh táo vfa làm việc hiệu quả hơn​
*Không cần phải ép mình phải ngủ khi bạn đang tỉnh táo *
Theo khảo sát thì có một số ít người không có thói quen ngủ trưa, hoặc trường hợp hôm đó bạn khá là tỉnh táo. Những lúc như thế, chị không cần phải ép buộc cơ thể mình phải ngủ mà chỉ cần nhắm mắt thư giãn là được. Nếu cố ngủ bạn sẽ dễ rơi vào giấc ngủ sâu, gây cảm giác đau đầu khi thức dậy

*Lựa chọn tư thế ngủ phù hợp*
Việc lựa chọn tư thế ngủ trưa hợp lí sẽ giúp bạn tránh được tình trạng căng cơ, đau nhức sau khi ngủ dậy.  Đối với một số nhân viên văn phòng thường ngủ trưa bằng hình thức gục đầu ngay tại bàn làm việc hoặc đè lên tay, điều này sẽ làm cho vùng cổ, tay và vai của bạn bị đau nhức.

*Không ăn quá no trước khi ngủ trưa*
Cũng giống như giấc ngủ buổi tối, trước khi ngủ trưa bạn không nên ăn quá no để tránh áp lực lên dạ dày, gây khó chịu cho hệ tiêu hóa, khiến giấc ngủ trằn trọc. Nếu vừa ăn trưa xong thì bạn nên thư giản bằng việc đi lại nhẹ, uống ít nước sau đó hãy chợp mắt tí nhé.

_Lưu ý: sau khi ngủ dây bạn nên ngồi tại chỗ thư giản khoảng 3 phút để vùng cơ được thả lỏng lại nhé._

Nói tóm lại, Một giấc ngủ ngắn sẽ giúp cơ thể và tinh thần bạn được nghỉ ngơi và làm việc hiệu quả hơn nhiều đấy nhé. Đặc biệt là với những ai làm việc trong môi trường đòi hỏi khả năng sáng tạo. Hy vọng bài viết này sẽ hữu ích cho những đọc giả của Thegioinem.com !!!

Thegioinem.com​


----------



## Tu Anh (21/3/19)

cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ


----------

